# Sewage Disposal - Chater Boats



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

I was on a small charter over the weekend that appeared to flush the toilet waste water into the Ocean. This did not appear legal to me. Anyone know if there are treatment systems that allow sewage to be pumped into the ocean?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I thought this was a common practice.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Coast'n ... how's the smallie action there? I was thinking about maybe coming up the campground there and checking it out if it was any good action!


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought you had to have a blackwater tank and pump it out at the docks but I am only going off what I have seen on recreational boats in other states. This was within a few miles of Cape Henlopen beaches.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

The Susquehanna is suffering the same abuse as the James and other rivers in the country. Too many nutrients from farm and sewage runoff and too little rain. The algea covering the bottom is thick and green and when it dies it starves the fish of oxygen. Fishing is about 1/4 of what it was when I started fishing the river in 84. Some fish can still be taken but you have to work for them. I have been spending more time at AI/CI and Hatteras as the fishing here has declined and I have become more interested in surf fishing.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

What does the law say about proper disposal of sewage?
It is important to remember that it is illegal to discharge raw sewage from a vessel within U.S. territorial waters (the three mile limit). This includes the entire Chesapeake Bay, the coastal bays, and their tributaries.

Federal regulations regarding vessels with installed toilets have been in effect since 1980 and have been enforceable by the U.S. Coast guard. Effective July 1, 1997, a Maryland law (Natural Resources Article 8-741) allows the Natural Resources Police to enforce similar requirements. Violators are subject to a fine not to exceed $2,000.

When in Maryland waters:

* If a boat has an installed toilet, it must be equipped with a Coast Guard approved Marine Sanitation Devices (MSD).
o There are three types of MSDs. Type I and Type II MSDs are systems that treat the sewage to meet certain standards before discharging it into the water. A Type III MSD is a holding tank. Vessels 65' and under may have any of the three types. Vessels over 65' must have either a Type II or Type III.
o Type I and Type II MSDs must have a certification label affixed by the manufacturer. Type III MSDs do not need a certification label. 
* If the vessel has a holding tank, all pathways for the overboard discharge of raw sewage must be blocked or secured by disconnection or physically blocking those onboard sewage lines of hull fittings.
* A "Y" valve is allowed; however, it must be secured to prevent the overboard discharge of raw sewage. Acceptable methods of securing the "Y" valve include the use of a non-reusable nylon tie (known as a wire tie), a padlock, or by removing the valve handle.
* For any vessel offered as a non-captained charter, the leasing entity must ensure that the vessel is in compliance with this law and include in the lease agreement , signed by the leasing party, a paragraph outlining the operator's responsibilities under the law. 

For a copy of the complete State and Federal requirement of recreational vessels, contact:
Safety Education Division
Maryland Natural Resources Police
1804 West Street, Suite 300
Annapolis, MD 21401
410-260-3280

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/boating/pumpout/legal.html


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

the coast guard has boarded my buddies boat and they check to see of the valve for the head is going towards sea or holding tank.

i was told that many captains switch the markings around so that when it says "to holding tank" it is actually going into sea

hopefully the man has caught on to this practice


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

StupidJet - From your URL

Discharge of Sewage and Waste
If you have a recreational vessel with installed toilet facilities, it must have an operable marine sanitation device (MSD) on board.

There are three types of MSDs.

Types I and II MSDs are usually found on large vessels. Waste is treated with special chemicals to kill bacteria before the waste is discharged. 
Type III MSDs, the simplest and most common, consist of holding tanks or portable toilets. They require only a small storage space and are simple to operate. Type III MSDs have the least effect on the environment since the waste is to be discharged on shore into a local sewage treatment facility such as a pump-out station. 

When I asked the person that set up the charter he indicated that this boat had a Type I or II treated with special chemicals. This was a 35ft boat so I would not consider it a large vessel but it sounds like it is an option.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

why dont they just use a pumpout station, it's less than 5 bux for the first 50 gallons if i remember correctly, prolly cheaper then chemicals. thats at a privately owned marina too. state parks like SP is free to my knowledge


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Coast'n said:


> The Susquehanna is suffering the same abuse as the James and other rivers in the country.
> 
> Coastn, you're so right. Used to be able to catch small mouth bass all summer a block from my house here in H'burg. Then there was a walleye run, about this time of year too. No more. Haven't even tried to fish the river for the last 2-3 years and am switching over to surf fishing, mostly at the OBX. Don't get to fish as often but at least I don't get skunked. Well make that don't get skunked most of the time. Philly Jack


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

In Florida it's 3 miles on the Atlantic, and 9 miles in the Gulf before you can pump overboard.
And Sjet, by the design of a Y valve, it's not possible to move any markings. The lever is also an indicator that points to the ports that the valve is connecting. The lever is keyed so that it can't be repositioned. (I've had the displeasure of dismantling and cleaning the valve on my boat and I'm kinda familiar with it.)


----------

